# Topics > Arts >  Calamity Ai, California, United States

## Airicist

calamityai.com

youtube.com/CalamityAi

twitter.com/CalamityAI

instagram.com/calamityai

Calamity A.I. is a project of Jacob Vaus and Eli Weiss.

----------


## Airicist

A.I. written Hamilton song

Dec 24, 2020




> A new Hamilton track written by Artificial Intelligence. We inputted "Here are the lyrics to a new song from the hit musical Hamilton: An American Musical" and let the A.I. write the rest.
> 
> Music & Orchestrations by Michael Gribble
> 
> Hamilton, Piano, Percussion — Michael Gribble
> Ensemble — César Velasco, Isabella Hicks, Victoria Rice
> Electric Bass — Celisse Tan
> 
> Mixed/Mastered by Michael Gribble
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hamilton song written by AI features odd reference to Hillary Clinton"
The lyrics mimic those of the hit musical surprisingly well, with a few amusing exceptions.

by Leslie Katz 
December 29, 2020

----------

